# Deep Tracks- The Beatles: "Please Please Me" - Choose your favourites...



## Guest (Jul 9, 2018)

View attachment 105488


This is the first of a series of polls in which you will be asked nothing more than to choose your favourite tunes from the album in question.

The number of selections that you will be allowed to choose will vary from album to album but a higher number than that found in usual polls of this nature will be allowed so that album tracks (which form the foundation of "classic albums") will not be overshadowed by hit singles.

*Please choose up to seven selections for this particular poll.*

The tunes themselves (when available) will be found below the poll itself for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released.

First up is The Beatles - "Please Please Me" - the debut studio album released on Parlophone in the UK on 22-3-1963.

"Please Please Me" hit the top of the UK album charts in May 1963 and remained there for 30 weeks before being replaced by "With the Beatles".

In 2012, "Please Please Me" was voted 39th on Rolling Stone magazine's list of the "500 Greatest Albums of All Time". It was ranked first among the Beatles' early albums, and sixth of all of the Beatles' albums, with "Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band", "Revolver", "Rubber Soul", "The Beatles" (also known as "The White Album", and "Abbey Road" ranked higher.

Rolling Stone also placed two songs from the album on its list of "The 500 Greatest Songs of All Time" - # 140 "I Saw Her Standing There" and # 186 "Please Please Me".

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2018)

"I Saw Her Standing There" -






"Misery" -


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2018)

"Anna (Go To Him)" -






"Chains" -


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2018)

"Boys" -






"Ask Me Why" -


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2018)

"Please Please Me" -






"Love Me Do" -


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2018)

"P.S. I Love You" -






"Baby It's You" -


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2018)

"Do You Want To Know A Secret" -






"A Taste of Honey" -


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2018)

"There's A Place" -






"Twist and Shout" -


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, this takes me back. I think this was the first LP I ever bought for myself, and I spent hours playing it and languishing over the charms of Paul McCartney - the quickly evanescent charms, as it turned out. 

I could remember almost all the tracks but played one or two again. The sound seems a bit naive - gosh, they got a lot better, didn't they.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

There's a freshness and dynamism that still makes me smile 55 years on. The opening track is still a cracker. My favourite track is Ask Me Why. But don't because I couldn't quantify an answer!

Love Me Do is an imprint favourite. I was at my grandmother's house round about Christmas 1962. I was fourteen and liked music like Adam Faith, Cliff and the Shadows, Del Shannon, Eden Kane, the Everlys etc. Then Love Me Do came on the radio and it was a lightbulb moment and my musical landscape changed forever. Ah, halcyon days.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

My iPad is having real problems with this thread and the music of Scotland thread. It keeps having to reload the pages and I think the reason is the plethora of embedded videos. It would be better I think to just have the links rather than the actual video. It may just be my ancient and venerable iPad that's the problem and newer ones cope no problem.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Barbebleu said:


> My iPad is having real problems with this thread and the music of Scotland thread. It keeps having to reload the pages and I think the reason is the plethora of embedded videos. It would be better I think to just have the links rather than the actual video. It may just be my ancient and venerable iPad that's the problem and newer ones cope no problem.


Oh dear - you have a point. 
Videos are so immediately appealing, but often they die in any case, and you're left with silly green boxes, which is why I've started giving the title of the videos as I've posted them.

But from now on - for most of the time - I'll give the title of the videos but only cite the links. :tiphat:

PS - Love Me Do affects me in the same way. I remember when my elder brother bought the single (I'd never heard it) and played it for us for the first time. It was indeed something new and wonderful.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2018)

Barbebleu said:


> My iPad is having real problems with this thread and the music of Scotland thread. It keeps having to reload the pages and I think the reason is the plethora of embedded videos. It would be better I think to just have the links rather than the actual video. It may just be my ancient and venerable iPad that's the problem and newer ones cope no problem.





Ingélou said:


> Oh dear - you have a point.
> Videos are so immediately appealing, but often they die in any case, and you're left with silly green boxes, which is why I've started giving the title of the videos as I've posted them.
> 
> But from now on - for most of the time - I'll give the title of the videos but only cite the links. :tiphat:
> ...


Please accept my sincere apologies! - I've deleted the videos and replaced them with the links as recommended - great advice and I shall follow this precedent in future polls - once again please accept both my apologies and grateful thanks!

Also please accept my apologies for the seven posts which could have been reduced to one if I had known of the technical difficulties that would be encountered but we learn through our mistakes..

Ta! - Syd


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

You've only just joined the site, Syd*. I have been here for five years, but it used to be more common for people to say that embedded videos caused problems, so I suppose I was thinking that the problem had been surmounted. 
But it hasn't. 

I apologise too, but with more reason to! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(*And I'm glad you did. I love reading your posts.)


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> Please accept my sincere apologies! - I've deleted the videos and replaced them with the links as recommended - great advice and I shall follow this precedent in future polls - once again please accept both my apologies and grateful thanks!
> 
> Also please accept my apologies for the seven posts which could have been reduced to one if I had known of the technical difficulties that would be encountered but we learn through our mistakes..
> 
> Ta! - Syd


No apologies necessary from either you or Ingelou. I think this has always been a problem but hardly life-threatening!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2018)

Probably the first album I have any particular memory of. I went with my Dad to buy this for Mum. I'm not sure whether it was birthday or Christmas, though judging by its release date, probably birthday. She would have been 32, I was 4. It was obviously played non-stop, by Mum and my three older siblings (13, 10, 6 (with help)) as I remember all of the tracks (though obviously I've listened to it a lot since then).

There's something about the production - probably the reverb - that gave some of the songs quite a melancholy feel, especially Anna and Taste of Honey. My favourite is PS I Love You, though I like them all. Great pop.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2018)

MacLeod said:


> Probably the first album I have any particular memory of. I went with my Dad to buy this for Mum. I'm not sure whether it was birthday or Christmas, though judging by its release date, probably birthday. She would have been 32, I was 4. It was obviously played non-stop, by Mum and my three older siblings (13, 10, 6 (with help)) as I remember all of the tracks (though obviously I've listened to it a lot since then).
> 
> There's something about the production - probably the reverb - that gave some of the songs quite a melancholy feel, especially Anna and Taste of Honey. My favourite is PS I Love You, though I like them all. Great pop.


This is why I created the polls...

I understand the derision directed towards polls - I don't think that they've been done particularly well - but I have made an effort to elevate the poll back to respectability as a means of generating discussion.

When I create a poll I try to track down the highest quality image of an album or artist that I possibly can. I then try to add whatever interesting information that I can about the relevant topic as a result of the often extensive research that I've done. Finally, I felt that for the polls to really work I needed to provide access to the actual tunes themselves so that one merely needs to click on the link below the poll to hear the tune in its entirety - that way no one has to rely on memories that may have receded too far into the past to be recalled.

I created the polls with the "public" option enabled so that each forum member can see how their choices compare to those of others. By clicking on the number of votes next to any of the tunes in any of the polls you will be able to see -

- that "Elgar's Ghost" has absolutely superb taste in music and I'm not just saying that because our respective selections are almost always identical - (actually, that's exactly why I'm saying that).

- that "Strange Magic" is an amiable contrarian - thoughtful and well-spoken - who apparently hears something different - something of value - in albums and artists that most of the rest of us seemingly don't because so many of his selections stand alone.

I read through the comments written under the polls and especially enjoy clicking on the vote number to see who voted for what. As I go through the selections that members have voted upon I think to myself - "genius" - "brilliant" - "excellent taste" - "doesn't know what the hell he's talking about"...

The polls are intended to inspire new threads with new posts and they're also intended as a way to reach out to three distinct audiences -

- those members who habitually haunt "Non-Classical Discussion"

- those members who habitually haunt "Classical Music" and "Opera" and who might be enticed to visit here on a regular basis. Many of them appear to be quite genial (although I'm fairly certain that in some instances appearances can be deceiving - don't try to pet any of them as they all seem to bite) and almost of them are first-rate writers who provide thoughtful and insightful posts.

-those visitors to the forum who always outnumber the actual members by at least a 10 and often 20 time ratio and who for whatever reasons look in on a regular basis but who don't decide to join for reasons known only to themselves.

At some point the poll numbers themselves will tell me whether or not I'm succeeding but until then I plan to continue. I'm casting a wide net musically in the hopes of enticing anyone and everyone I can to join in with us.

Nice post - welcome! - and please continue to visit those polls which feature albums and artists that resonate within you with memories that can often be bittersweet but these are the songs that were sung by our lives...

Regards,

- Syd


----------

